# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Стоматология. Где?

## AlenaSS

День добрый! А где вы лечите зубы в Минске? Лично я являюсь постоянным клиентом стоматологического центра "Зубная Фея" (feja.by). Прекрасные профессионалы, дружеская, ненапряжная атмосфера. Исключительно приветливый персонал. Никогда бы не подумала, что буду к зубному идти без страха и с улыбкой)

----------


## AlenaSS

Подруга давече также искала хорошую стоматологию в минске, вариантов конечно же много, но определиться сложно. Имея положительный опыт сотрудничества с "Зубной Феей", я порекомендовала ей эту клинику. Информацию она почерпнула на Feja.by, записалась, проконсультировалась и решила все свои проблемы с зубами быстро и безболезненно. По ходу, у "Зубной Феи" новый постоянный клиент появился)

----------


## Sveta-T

Я ходила в частную стоматологию, вроде на Куйбышева. К очень хорошему доктору попала.

----------


## Елена Зайцева

Здравствуйте! Уже несколько лет хожу в стоматологию Диал-Дент (https://dialdent.by/). Попала туда по совету подруги и очень довольна! Профессиональные врачи и приемлемые цены.

----------

